# Where are the Steelhead at?? I Know!!



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Steelhead are farther up the river now and there past Mill Hollow, Thats What I heard! I went to Mill Hollow yesterday and didnt catch anything, because it was flowing to hard and it was muddy! Well Good Luck to everyone! Someone else said that they may be up at the Wakeman Dam already, So you could try there too! Just some info to help you guys out! GOOD LUCK!!


FishingGuy23


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly where they are in the V but I know usually they will not go "past" a point. They travel up the stream and you may go farther up then them with no luck, but they will be from the farthest point they reached all the way back to the mouth. 

After all they don't get together and say "get mark, get set, go" and take off all at they same time. Some go up, then the next day some more, ect. 

My one honey hole is right by the mouth and fish are way farther up and I have been catching a lot every day.

As far as Mill Hollow, I know for sure they are still there. Some other guys I talk to from other forums have been nailing about 20 of em. Just look for fast moving water with the ripples and go towards the end of it. Make sure your bait is ALL THE WAY AT THE BOTTOM. Toss it up in the current a little bit and let it travel threw the tail out. That's where they usually nail them for me. If that hole don't work, try the next. I know spawn sacks work for sure but that doesn't meen other stuff won't.

Hopefully, this helps!

I'm going to try to get to Mill Hollow today, I'll let you know how it went if I do.


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

John S said:


> I'm not sure exactly where they are in the V but I know usually they will not go "past" a point. They travel up the stream and you may go farther up then them with no luck, but they will be from the farthest point they reached all the way back to the mouth.
> 
> After all they don't get together and say "get mark, get set, go" and take off all at they same time. Some go up, then the next day some more, ect.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks man for the help!! Yeah I sort of new to steelhead fishing!! So thats why im trying to learn some stuff! Oh And at Mill Hollow What part of Mill Hollow do you fish at for steelhead?? Well Have Fun And GOOD LUCK!!

FishingGuy23


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

No problem, I'm new too. Others in my family been fishing for them for a while though and I read a real lot. But nothing makes up for actually going out there and trying. 

A lot of good advise is out there, some good and others not so good. Just take it very generally (who every said that the fish are past Mill Hollow either 1. Doesn't know better, 2. Don't want you to catch all their fish, or 3. Mis-communicated the info. 

I just started this year also and only been to a small stream and the Rocky. I been meening to make it out to the V. To be honest, they should be ALL OVER. Like I said just try after the current.

I haven't fished the V too much but I thought I heard it was fishable from 250, but I could be wrong. What site are you looking at?

For the Rocky, google rocky river fishing report then click on the report link on the right. The first paragraph will have a hyperlink to show you the flow and discharge. You can see very well when it's high an low. Usually, it is good up to a third of the way as the higest flow. But, that is not a solid rule. It was a REAL high and I went to my small stream (they are always lower) expecting to turn around, when I arrived the water was VERY HIGH and VERY MUDDY, but it wasn't rushing so the bober was able to drift at a good speed. I did very well that day!


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

John S said:


> No problem, I'm new too. Others in my family been fishing for them for a while though and I read a real lot. But nothing makes up for actually going out there and trying.
> 
> A lot of good advise is out there, some good and others not so good. Just take it very generally (who every said that the fish are past Mill Hollow either 1. Doesn't know better, 2. Don't want you to catch all their fish, or 3. Mis-communicated the info.
> 
> ...


I fish the Vermilion River Because I live like 3 mins. away from it and the Wakeman Dam. And I use this web site for the Vermilion Flow Chart: 

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/u...n&format=gif_stats&period=20&site_no=04199500


Oh, I have a question about steelhead fishing: How do you know when your bait is all the way to the bottom of the river?

Thanks for the info, and I hoped this helped!

FishingGuy23


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

That graph is like the one I use. Just looking at it you can tell the V is low right now. (Compare it to the rest of the chart)

You know your bait is on the bottom by adjusting your bobber. I personally put two split shots about 5 inches from the hook, then leave how much line between the stick bobber and split shots as I think the river is deep. If the bobber flow real fast down the river, you need more line between the bobber and hook. If it is stuck or sideways you shot is on the bottom, move the bobber so less line is between it and the hook. Idealy, you want the split shot to bounce off of the rocks on the bottom. On a day when the river is moving slow it is easy to tell, watch the bobber. It will get stuck and stop then bob and move around it. Sometimes it will get stuck up and a light pull back on the rod will get it out. 

I imagine for the V it is around 5-7 foot deep depending on the day and location. This should be a good place to start. DONT be afraid to make it too long and adjust it smaller from there. It's fine if you are getting stuck (at the bottom) and lower the bobber a half of foot to a foot then it is free flowing. You know you are pretty darn close.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

I know for a fact that there were 3 fish at Mill Hollow today.... I caught my "1st Ever" steelie this morning, and the gentleman with me brought in 2.


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Stoshu said:


> I know for a fact that there were 3 fish at Mill Hollow today.... I caught my "1st Ever" steelie this morning, and the gentleman with me brought in 2.


how was the water looking like at Mill Hollow? Is it muddy and flowing hard?? Good Luck and Happy New Year!!

FishingGuy23


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

lucky u stoshu I am still after my 1st on a fly rod


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

FishingGuy23, 
As soon as you start touching bottom, slid your float down a little (closer to hook)

Dave


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

FG23 - the water was up a little yet, but she has a good stain in her. She wasn't muddy just stained (about 6-8" sight depth).

FA69 - Been chasing 'em for over a year now...Well worth the wait ! ! !


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

John S said:


> I'm not sure exactly where they are in the V but I know usually they will not go "past" a point. They travel up the stream and you may go farther up then them with no luck, but they will be from the farthest point they reached all the way back to the mouth.
> 
> After all they don't get together and say "get mark, get set, go" and take off all at they same time. Some go up, then the next day some more, ect.
> 
> ...


i heard they go only as far as the wakeman dam. not sure if thats true or not. i am willing to bet they are pretty far upstream as of now because the flow has been pretty significant over the last few weeks.


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

It's probably true that they only go up to the Wakeman dam depending on how high it is and how high the water raises. I have never saw the Wakeman dam to know how high it is. Personally, I believe there should be at least a few steelies up that far but again, I really don't know the area/river too well as far as steelies. 

I once rafted the V when the water was so high we had to duck to get under the gore orphanage bridge, it was rushing so fast we did a roughly 6 hour trip in about an hour and a half  LOL

Some species of fish can jump about 10 feet in the air! I don't believe these can do that good but they can jump. Any large (10-15' +) dam, falls, ect should stop them. For example, if you know the Black River the falls are 20-30 foot at least on both branches. There is no way they will go up that high. On the other hand, there are fords that are 5-7' and they will get up those. Partially because when the water raises it brings the 5-7' probably down to only 2-3' if that.

Good luck everyone Happy New Years! Tight Lines!

Good job on your first Stosh, I knew it had to be soon!

P.S.-I didn't hit Mill Hollow or Lorain Rocks yesterday, so no info on that. (It got too dark too quick. I hit my honey hole but my egg sacks were still frozen since I didn't take them out sooner so I only threw them in five times or so then got a call to go out to BGSU for New Years.


----------

